# ISO Bok Choy Recipes



## parker57 (Apr 29, 2006)

I just love this stuff.........someone recently brought an "oriental salad" with bok choy and ramen noodles to work..........( I am sure that recipe has already been posted so I wont post it here ) I am going to make some tomorrow, but now that i find it available in my store, does anyone have any easy recipes i could us it in?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 29, 2006)

As well as using it in stir-fries and soups I also like serving it as a side dish, particularly to aforementioned stir-fries and soups.

I try to get some fairly even sized small to medium bunches and depending on your preference you could cut off the bottom half-inch or so to seperate the various stems, or you could leave it whole. Give it a good wash because bok choy is notorious for trapping dirt.

I generally steam them until tender and while they are steaming I make up a sauce for them. One of my favourites is a combination of oyster sauce, crushed garlic, some ginger finely chopped and a dash of light soy sauce. Just toss the bok choy in this sauce.

Other sauces you could use are some lightly toasted sesame seeds, soy sauce (light or dark, your preference) and some sesame oil. Hoi sin sauce also works extremely well with bok choy.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 30, 2006)

You might get some ideas from one of these Bok Choy recipes.


----------



## parker57 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks. I did the google search, was just wondering if anyone here had any easy recipes for it........A lot that i am finding call for "baby" bok choy.........is there that much of a difference? ( that is not available here )


----------



## Haggis (Apr 30, 2006)

Baby buk choy is just bok choy which is picked earlier as to make it smaller. What you are buying as 'bok choy' could well be baby bok choy as the baby variety is generally much more common.


----------



## parker57 (Apr 30, 2006)

I figured that was the difference, as with baby spinach. Thanks.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 1, 2006)

Actually, there are quite a number of different varieties of what most folks call "bok choy". The "baby bok choy" with the short pale green stems is a different variety from the long white-stemmed variety most frequently found in the supermarkets. 

Then there's the infinite different varieties one can grow in the garden.

However, all can be used in any recipe calling for bok choy, or even those calling for Napa or Chinese Cabbage.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 2, 2006)

parker57 said:
			
		

> Thanks. I did the google search, was just wondering if anyone here had any easy recipes for it........A lot that i am finding call for "baby" bok choy.........is there that much of a difference? ( that is not available here )


 
Hey, it's just cabbage - leafy like chard with a thicker rib than head cabbage (which has a smaller rib and broader leaves)!  

You might find the info here of interest.

I have used bok choy in place of baby bok choy without any appreciable difference in stir frys .... I've even used Napa Cabbage ... something of a cross between bok choy and regular head cabbage. 

What do you consider an "easy" recipe? If you want an easy recipe:

1 head bok choy/napa cabbage (chopped)
1 can chicken broth

Put chicken broth into a large sauce pan and bring to a boil - add chopped cabbage and reduce heat to med-low ... season with very little salt and a bit of pepper ... cover and cook about 15 minutes.

OR - 

1/4 cup bacon drippings
1 head bok choy/napa cabbage (chopped)
1/2 cup water or chicken broth

Heat bacon drippings - add chopped cabbage ... saute until wilted, add water/broth, reduce heat to low, cover and steam until done.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

Here's one I've enjoyed that uses Chinese (or Napa) Cabbage:

Chinese Cabbage in a Creamy Sauce  (adapted from Asia The Beautiful Cookbook)

1-1/4 lbs. Chinese Cabbage, trimmed & coarsely chopped
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup milk
2 Tbls. vegetable oil
1 Tbls. grated fresh ginger
1 Tbls. dry sherry
1 tsp. sugar
1 Tbls. cornstarch
one finely minced red chili, or a pinch of crushed red pepper flakes
1-1/2 tsps. sesame oil

Mix the chicken broth with half of the milk.

Heat a wok or large skillet with the vegetable oil & stir the ginger around for a few seconds.  Add the cabbage & stir-fry for about 2 minutes.  Add the wine & sugar, then pour in the milk mixture.  Cover & bring to a boil, then reduce heat to a gentle simmer until the cabbage is tender to your liking.

Mix the cornstarch with the remaining milk & pour into the wok.  Stir until the sauce thickens & clears slightly.  Sprinkle on the pepper & stir in the sesame oil.  Serves 4-6 depending on other dishes served.


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2006)

Don't forget kim chee!  First salt the choy liberally and let sit and drain for 24 hours.  Rinse and squeeze dry.  take your favorite chili product (I like a vietnamese one), some sliced garlic, a bunch of green onions, coarsely chopped.  Let it all sit together for at least another day.  You may wish to give high-spice warnings to the unknowing, as it is difficult to control the heat.  You can use just about any vegetable in making kim chee, I think the most popular everywhere I've lived was Napa cabbage, but I like most versions.  Some make kim chee with fish paste or sauce, I take a pass on those.  And I prefer mine to be what hubby calls "summer kim chee", not the version that is aged until it sizzles.


----------



## vyapti (May 17, 2006)

I make almond chicken with bok choy that I enjoy.  I will try to post it tonight after work.


----------

